# Need help from Facebook using Lumberjocks



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Good evening fellow Lumberjocks! Jeff, aka "Triumph1", here. I need a little help from the Facebook users out there. I have entered a contest on The WoodWorking Shows Facebook page. The basis behind it is you enter your project and whoever has the most "Likes" and/or comments on the picture of their project wins. I could really use some help from my fellow Lumberjocks. I entered Talon into the contest. Sharing the picture once on Facebook would also help out tremendously. The contest goes on until February 12th.

The link to my project picture on Facebook is below.

Talon on The Woodworking Shows Facebook Page

Thank you all in advance! I now get to go pull my quartersawn white oak pieces out of a ammonia fuming chamber…can't wait to see them!


----------



## Maveric777 (Dec 23, 2009)

You got my vote brother…. I would say best of luck, but with talent like yours you probably don't need it…lol


----------



## SnowyRiver (Nov 14, 2008)

My vote is in…beautiful work Jeff.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! I am currently in second so all the votes really help!


----------



## gbear (Mar 6, 2007)

I voted…good luck.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

my vote is in bro


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Gbear and Roger! Very much appreciated. If you guys like to see the boxes a bit more I have a Facebook page for them. Just search for "Jeff Baenen Boxes". I usually post up more "during the build" pictures.

And to everyone who is just going on and voting that hasn't commented here…thank you also!


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

been there 
did that

beautiful box


----------



## Pimzedd (Jan 22, 2007)

Done and I do like it.


----------



## MNedman (Dec 1, 2007)

Voted and shared it with my friends Jeff. Best of luck to you, it is worthy of the win!


----------



## studie (Oct 14, 2009)

Amazing as always! This must take forever with all the details. I won't enter my boxes until I can come near your work!


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Wow…thanks guys! Mathew..thanks for the share and liking my Facebook page. $tudie…you got that right..Talon took close to 300 hours. I was very happy when I was doing the final buffing! Enter your boxes at any time…they are awesome!

Well still in second but its all good. Just trying to get my name out there a bit and it is working. Thank you all for your help!


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

Got my like


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Excellent! Thanks Joe!


----------



## tefinn (Sep 23, 2011)

Very impressive piece! You have my like.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Awesome Tom! Thanks for the help!


----------



## jeepturner (Oct 3, 2010)

I like your box and I "Liked" it on FB. Hope to see you win.


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

your work so fine, I'd be happy to help, but i don't got to facebook. Can i vote? If so, I could find no way to do so from your link.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks Mel…every vote helps at the moment since I am about 60 down from the leader.

Michelle…thanks for the thoughts. I wish there was a way but you have to have a Facebook account. The Woodworking Shows is running this on their Facebook page to promote it.


----------



## rpalm (Feb 22, 2009)

My vote is in, great job.


----------



## Triumph1 (Dec 20, 2009)

Thanks for the help Robert!


----------

